# Summer squashes; in or out?



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I am on a low-FODMAP diet and tolerate winter squash and Pumpkin (hard skin squashes)no problem, but I'm undecided about Zucchini and yellow summer squash and patty pan squash (soft-skin squashes). I've seen them both on off of FODMAP lists. Any experience out there?


----------

